# My Jack.... You're at peace now



## mlw987m (Jun 5, 2009)

My big boy, Jack, you were the BEST friend I ever had - My only regret is that I didn't get you sooner - You're in a a big field where you can run with no pain in your legs anymore. I miss you every day, it's so painful but I know we did everything we could.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

So Sorry for your loss. I know it hurts and knowing you did all you could is sometimes the best comfort of all.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm sorry. It's so hard to let them go on before us.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace, Jack.


----------



## Lindab (May 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss, take care.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

it's never long enough. so sorry for your loss. rip big boy jack.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Feel very sorry for your loss. Cannot hold my tears to hear such a story...
But your Jack will be a happy dog in the heaven, and will remember you forever as his best friend in this life. Take care!











> Originally Posted By: mlw987mMy big boy, Jack, you were the BEST friend I ever had - My only regret is that I didn't get you sooner - You're in a a big field where you can run with no pain in your legs anymore. I miss you every day, it's so painful but I know we did everything we could.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP, Jack.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Condolences on your loss.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your best friend, Jack. May he run free at the bridge. He's in good company there.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.







Jack.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Cherish your memories of Jack, he will always be with you in spirit.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

